# BOA Telephone Inquiry



## OlympianHiawatha (Oct 9, 2015)

I just got a call from 877-201-3564 but, of course, did not answer it as I *NEVER *answer a Toll Free. I did look it up online and found out it is some operation claiming to be BoA looking to extract information, likely from new Cardholders.

From what I understand banks* NEVER* make unsolicited calls to customers; and with many of us now new BoA Customers, be wary!


----------



## pennyk (Oct 9, 2015)

I had a "missed call" from that number yesterday.


----------



## George K (Oct 9, 2015)

Rule of thumb: Never give any personal information (SS#, CC#, etc) to _anyone_ who calls you.

You call _them_, and if they need further info - then it's probably OK. The number is on your credit card, or statement.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Oct 9, 2015)

I've been getting them also.....never answer them.... more info here... http://800notes.com/Phone.aspx/1-877-201-3564


----------



## George K (Oct 9, 2015)

Tumbleweed said:


> I've been getting them also.....never answer them.... more info here... http://800notes.com/Phone.aspx/1-877-201-3564


Yes.

About a year ago, I bought a new DECT 6.0 phone that lets me block 135 (I think) phone numbers. It's worked well so far.

Another rule of thumb: If you don't know who's calling, don't answer. If it's important, they'll leave a message. If they're a scammer, they won't.


----------



## lstone19 (Oct 9, 2015)

Assuming that's the call I got today from BOA, it's not a scam. Just a call to welcome you and your business and explain a few things for those who might not know all the details.


----------



## Bex (Oct 9, 2015)

I had a missed call from them yesterday and my T-Mobile app identified it as BoA so it probably was them and not a scam. Also, it seems unlikely that a scammer could get all our names and numbers so fast.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Oct 9, 2015)

These scammers know how to falsify Caller ID to show a "legitimate" number. Plus do not be surprised if they continue to tap company computers to get data, including names and phone #s.


----------



## publife (Oct 9, 2015)

The fact that multiple people here who have gotten the card have gotten calls from the same number makes it *really* unlikely that it's random scammers. I'm sure it's just BOA scammers.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Oct 9, 2015)

I received a call yesterday form BoA "to explain my card benefits." I explained that it was not a convenient time for me to take a call, and made an appointment to take the call later. When they called back, it was a different person (female 1st, male 2nd). I was not asked for *any* personal information. After the first two sentences (about points for spending and Amtrak travel), I indicated that none of this info was new to me, and he asked "Oh, so you read the information that came with the card?" I just said yes, NOT volunteering any other info (e.g. that I had been an AGR cardholder with Chase already). Then he simply asked if I had any questions about the card, and when I said no, he ended the call politely.

Both calls were identified by my caller ID as BoA. I do not think it was a scam. Haven't you ever received an automated message from a credit card fraud department asking you to identify if you "made certain charges to the car ending in -xxxx?" And, if you don't ask them to stop making marketing calls (as I had to), some banks will bother you every week just about dinner time to offer other financial products. Of course, they make unsolicited calls!


----------



## Bex (Oct 10, 2015)

Just because of this thread I actually took the call when they tried again this morning. It was a woman who said it was a courtesy call from BoA. She asked for no identifying information but gave me some. She said it was to explain the benefits of the new card and also asked me what attracted me to the card. I asked some questions which I actually did have but was pretty sure I knew the answer to (When is my closing date? Do the TQP additional points benefits reset every calendar year or year since I receive the card?) and she had answers which matched what I thought were correct. It was definitely BoA.

It makes me wonder if there are scammers who spoof the actual number of BoA and if so, maybe legit BoA should change their number (not that scammers couldn't spoof that, as well).


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 10, 2015)

No "BofA" phone calls received here and I do have the new card.


----------



## DoB (Oct 10, 2015)

Bex said:


> I asked some questions which I actually did have but was pretty sure I knew the answer to (When is my closing date? Do the TQP additional points benefits reset every calendar year or year since I receive the card?) and she had answers which matched what I thought were correct.


Well? What's the answer (to the second question)?


----------



## Bex (Oct 10, 2015)

Calendar year. Resets on January 1.


----------



## TraneMan (Oct 15, 2015)

I got the call a few times, and didn't answer it as I was at work. Then they called again yesterday, and I did answer.. They didn't ask for any info.. She called me by my name, and gave me the run down of everything. Short simple call.


----------



## JayPea (Oct 16, 2015)

I've gotten calls from that number several times, which I never answer. Interestingly, it comes up on my cell phone as FRAUD.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 16, 2015)

JayPea said:


> I've gotten calls from that number several times, which I never answer. Interestingly, it comes up on my cell phone as FRAUD.


I got a voice mail from their fraud dept last week. They did not say they were from BoA, though. I called them back and they were verifying that I had changed my address. I had moved between the time I applied and when I finally got my card. They may have wondered about it because I think my card was being held hostage by the post office (they messed up my forwarding request) so it took longer than BoA may have expected for me to activate the card.


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler (Oct 16, 2015)

They called and I answered today. It was just an overworked clerk with a list of people she was assigned to call, and she seemed glad that she was able to read her spiel to me (glad that I didn't yell at her or hang up) and then ask if I had any questions. I asked her a few easy questions. They're just trying to thank people for getting the card, and clear up any questions new customers may have.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 16, 2015)

I got my call while riding the Texas Eagle on the way home from the Gathering Thursday! As described by others, scripted blurb!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 16, 2015)

Maybe the thread title and/or OP can be updated since this is not in fact a scam?


----------



## pennyk (Oct 16, 2015)

Ryan said:


> Maybe the thread title and/or OP can be updated since this is not in fact a scam?


title changed by moderator.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Oct 18, 2015)

Ryan said:


> Maybe the thread title and/or OP can be updated since this is not in fact a scam?


I guess I haven't been convinced yet. Labeling these calls as merely an "inquiry" is willfully deceitful. Words like "annoyance" or even "harassment" are more appropriate, and that's based stickily on the number of calls I have gotten by them.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 18, 2015)

Regardless of your feelings on the matter, it is absolutely not a scam.


----------



## jis (Oct 18, 2015)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the thread title and/or OP can be updated since this is not in fact a scam?
> ...


However, you should note that in establishing a commercial relationship with them you have given them the permission to call you. So to complain about it after the horse has fled the barn is a bit churlish I would say. Just answer it once and be done with it. Stop acting like it is your estranged ex-girlfriend trying to call you


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Oct 20, 2015)

*WHO CHANGED THE TITLE OF THIS THREAD!* It is INDEED A scam as they just sneaked through my Call Blocking by making a local # show! As soon as she started puking her slop, she was quickly informed charges will be filed with the Oklahoma Attroney General's Office and they have been.

Now to contact BoA and get the inside from them.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 20, 2015)

Read the damn thread. Penny said she changed it at my suggestion. It isn't a scam, it's a legit phone call that you agreed to receive when you entered into a business relationship with BoA.


----------



## jebr (Oct 20, 2015)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> *WHO CHANGED THE TITLE OF THIS THREAD!* It is INDEED A scam as they just sneaked through my Call Blocking by making a local # show!


What local number showed up? The initial post stated they called from an 877 number, which is a toll free number, not a local number.
Also, it's possible that they called from a local branch if you had one, or it was a call completely separate from the welcome BoA call that people have reported that they are getting.


----------



## jis (Oct 20, 2015)

Wait! Are we even talking of the same call? The call I received was from an 800 or 877 number (I forget which) number, which of course is not a local number. What number have the others been getting the call from?


----------



## Ryan (Oct 20, 2015)

Apparently there was a second call that OH hasn't shared the details on?

Either way, still not a scam.


----------

